# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Budgie με πρόβλημα στα ματιά.

## xristina_konta

Παιδια καλησπερα.εδω και ενα μηνα πηρα 2 μπατζακια και το ενα απο αυτα εχει πρησμενα τα ματακια του και ειναι κοκκινα απο την πανω πλευρα στο εσωτερικο του ματιου.Στην αρχη πιστευα οτι ηταν χτυπημα επειδη τσακωνονται λιγο μεταξυ τους,αλλα βλεπω πια οτι μαλλον ειναι πιο σοβαρο απ΄οτι πιστευα.Ισως καποιος απο εσας εχει αντιμετωπισει κατι παρομοιο και μπορει να μου δωσει καποια συμβουλη.[φωτο δεν μπορω να ανεβασω γιατι ειμαι ανιδεη σε αυτα και λειπει ο γιος μου που θα μπορουσε]Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## jk21

Διαφορες οι αιτιες ,απο απλες μεχρι αρκετα σοβαρες .δες εδω .δεν εχει σημασια που λεει για καναρινι 

*Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*θα βοηθουσε οταν ειναι εφικτο να δουμε φωτο.Το πουλι δειχνει να εχει εκριση δακρυων στην περιοχη ; ή βλεννας;  απο αναπνευστικο δειχνει να εχει καποιο προβλημα; τριβει το ματι του στις πατηθρες;

----------


## xristina_konta

Δεν εχω προσεξει να εχει εκκριση δακρυων ουτε να τριβετε στις πατηθρες.αναπνευστικο δεν φαινεται να εχει.Τα ματακια του φαινονται υγρα .Τωρα κοιμαται και δεν μπορω να το ενοχλησω,θα το κοιταξω προσεκτικοτερα αυριο και θα ενημερωσω ,εν τω μεταξυ θα διαβασω προσεκτικα το αρθρο.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το αμεσο ενδιαφερον

----------

